# Reading Young Bird Show



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I would like to show you some pics of the show.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Grand champion Saddle ( Vick Cline )


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Reserve champion Saddle ( Gary Smith ) Shadybug lofts


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Pretty birds! And congrats!  Your birds are beautiful! Hopefully I'll get to start my project of developing racing quality saddles once I move to Cali. If George is willing to help that is


----------

